# Albion One vs Metropolis Ark 1



## will_m

Not strictly a review as such but hopefully a useful comparison between two of the big ensemble libraries.


----------



## Desire Inspires

Both. Get both. Stop comparing and being cheap and small. Get both, use both, and evolve!


----------



## will_m

Desire Inspires said:


> Both. Get both. Stop comparing and being cheap and small. Get both, use both, and evolve!



I have both, that's how I'm comparing them. Not everyone will be able to get both though so this is for them. I also don't think this makes them 'cheap and small'.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

will_m said:


> Not strictly a review as such but hopefully a useful comparison between two of the big ensemble libraries.


Excellent video, thanks Will!


----------



## Sean

Desire Inspires said:


> Both. Get both. Stop comparing and being cheap and small. Get both, use both, and evolve!


Not everyone can afford to just throw money at sample libraries, its rude and ignorant to say this.


----------



## Desire Inspires

Sean said:


> Not everyone can afford to just throw money at sample libraries, its rude and ignorant to say this.



Excuses, excuses. 

Get a credit card. Start selling music on these royalty free sites. Use that money to make payments on the credit cards.

Make more music using those sample libraries. Sell that music and continue the process.

You have to chase and chase and chase to get to the top.


----------



## Morning Coffee

Thanks for that video. I have Albion One, but was considering Metropolis Ark. I think Metropolis Ark sounds better in this video, more clearer and upfront, but not enough to justify the purchase as I'd rather just purchase a different library from Orchestral Tools instead. (Apparently, some might view this as being cheap)

P.S I think that the eDNA synth engine in Albion one is a nice asset over Metropolis Ark.


----------



## Floris

Nice comparison!

These libraries are top-tier starter libraries for more epic orchestral stuff. 
Buying them together and just dropping a grand(!) is not something I would advice or something a lot of starters would be able to afford. 

You can make brilliant music with either one of these libraries and nobody should feel obliged to just spend more money in order to 'evolve' - working with what you got is much more powerful in becoming a better composer in the long run!


----------



## Will Blackburn

Thanks Will. For those of you using both how are you blending the SF OT mic positions?


----------



## DivingInSpace

Desire Inspires said:


> Excuses, excuses.
> 
> Get a credit card. Start selling music on these royalty free sites. Use that money to make payments on the credit cards.
> 
> Make more music using those sample libraries. Sell that music and continue the process.
> 
> You have to chase and chase and chase to get to the top.


Oooooh, it's that simple? Get a credit card so you can buy something you don't actually have funds for and then just start making money? I never thought it was so easy!

I really hope you are joking.


----------



## Bluemount Score

I own both. If I could only own one of them, it would be MA1 for me without thinking twice, no matter what the price difference is. I prefer it in sound and features. The choir alone for me is more useful than the complete loops folder in Albion.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

@Desire Inspires : Seriously, aren't you tired ?


----------



## Akarin

Desire Inspires said:


> Excuses, excuses.
> 
> Get a credit card. Start selling music on these royalty free sites. Use that money to make payments on the credit cards.
> 
> Make more music using those sample libraries. Sell that music and continue the process.
> 
> You have to chase and chase and chase to get to the top.



How is that even relevant in a thread comparing two libs?

Anyway, I have both and both serve a purpose. Love them equally but Albion One gets used more in what I do.


----------



## stixman

Ark 1 over Albion One...got both...use Arks a lot more...still like Albion’s though


----------



## Parsifal666

Had the Arks existed before Albion One I would never have purchased the latter.

That said, Albion One is a really good sketch tool and I can see why folks, especially novices, would certainly benefit from having it. 

Albion One and Evo 1 remain my main SA regret-purchases. I was quite happy with Legacy and the Evos 2, 3, and 4. Didn't crucially need the others, and the overlap was significant imo.


----------



## MHP

Great comparison, Will!

Albion One and MA1 have been my first libraries and it is hard to say which one is better, it very much depends on personal preference and the sound you are looking for.

Starters should also look at the sequels of both series and how they fit to their musical style:
For quieter moods Albion Tundra and/or MA2 are very nice complements and for heavy stuff it is worth to have a look at Albion Iceni. So that could also influence the decision which route to go.


----------



## Syneast

Generally I would say Albion One for underscore and Ark 1 for music that is supposed to stand out, like trailer/epic/thematic/adventure pieces.


----------



## Desire Inspires

whitewasteland said:


> @Desire Inspires : Seriously, aren't you tired ?



@whitewasteland

Yes, I am tired. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Thanks very much for the compare!! Quite timely for me as I'm considering Albion One while it's on sale. 

While Ark 1 is cool and has some very stand out sounds... Albion One may fit the kind of music I make.


----------



## will_m

Will Blackburn said:


> Thanks Will. For those of you using both how are you blending the SF OT mic positions?



Definitely depends on the track but I use mostly the outrigger or ambient mics from Albion blended with the closer mics from MA1.


----------



## MatteoCarlito

Great Comparison! Will go for the ark1. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Desire Inspires said:


> Excuses, excuses.
> 
> Get a credit card. Start selling music on these royalty free sites. Use that money to make payments on the credit cards.
> 
> Make more music using those sample libraries. Sell that music and continue the process.
> 
> You have to chase and chase and chase to get to the top.



Damn! I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Desire Inspires said:


> Excuses, excuses.
> 
> Get a credit card. Start selling music on these royalty free sites. Use that money to make payments on the credit cards.
> 
> Make more music using those sample libraries. Sell that music and continue the process.
> 
> You have to chase and chase and chase to get to the top.


So you are at the "top" I take it?


----------

